# Rooted Stock



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been on CyanogenMod 7 for a while. It's nice, but I want to play with Sense a bit more. In my experience, Sense 2.1 has performed the best (if I'm wrong about newer versions of Sense, please tell me with which ROM(s)). How would one go about having a rooted stock? From what I can tell, the methods for recovery and S-OFF don't cover this.

Newbish question, but I'm still not familiar with this device since I've only had it for a couple months. I'm still used to how Motorola phones work.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Well. Condemnedsoul has a rooted stock ROM for the most part. And andybones made a stock rooted ROM as well. Condemnedsouls is called sabotage stock. You can find both of them over at xda.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------

